# Restoring nubuck leather



## Muhammad (Oct 23, 2013)

Short and simple: nubuck leather on which polish has been applied. It's lost its nap. Now instead of just throwing this shoe away, I want to get as much life out of it as I can. I understand that its impossible to restore the nap, so bye bye to the nubuck but can I continue applying creme polish on it to give it a particular color? I'm thinking something like medium brown. I mean its already ruined, will the creme ruin it even more or is it ok? What about wax polish? It has some scuffs so I was thinking giving it a thorough cleaning and polishing like we do with full grain leather shoes ie clean, condition, creme polish, wax polish. What are your thoughts and recommendations?

How would you recommend I water proof this shoe? Wax polish then spray or Obenauf LP? 

You don't need to worry about what might or might not ruin this shoe as the nap is already lost  so fire away your suggestions!

Thanks


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

At this point?

Sorry -


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

Nubuk leathers are made by abrading layers of the grain away much in the manner of corrected grain leathers. If you look at Nubuk, you can no longer see the grain features and hair follicles. 

Polish is intended for that top layer of epidermis only, sorry to say. 

It’s difficult for tanners, with all the equipment they have available, to get a consistent color on nubuk type leathers when making them to begin with, so trying to re-color them with polish is likely an exercise in futility. The results will probably be disappointing.


----------



## wmm2 (Aug 18, 2013)

The nap may not be gone, but matted down. There are nubuck cleaning kits that are really nothing more than a large eraser and a brush.

I have an old pair of nubuck Rockports that were badly neglected. A good scrubbing with foaming upholstery cleaner, followed by the eraser and they look a lot better. As you say, you have nothing to lose. If you can get the worst of the polish off, then use the eraser, you might be surprised.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

I would try brushing with a "nubuck" brush to see whether the nap can be restored. You may also be able to sand the nubuck with fine-grit sand paper.

Tips on Cleaning Nubuck Leather
https://www.leatherhelp.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=89&Itemid=127


----------



## Muhammad (Oct 23, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> At this point?
> 
> Sorry -
> 
> View attachment 9271


I still agree with your reply the most


----------



## Muhammad (Oct 23, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> I would try brushing with a "nubuck" brush to see whether the nap can be restored. You may also be able to sand the nubuck with fine-grit sand paper.
> 
> Tips on Cleaning Nubuck Leather
> https://www.leatherhelp.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=89&Itemid=127


I fear that there is no solution for restoring nubuck after wax polish has been applied on it :/
And the link you provided does not explain how to deal with wax polish on nubuck. 
But I appreciate your reply though


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Its better to apply spray polish on Nubuck.....cream or wax polish ruins nubuck...


----------



## Muhammad (Oct 23, 2013)

TsAr said:


> Its better to apply spray polish on Nubuck.....cream or wax polish ruins nubuck...


Someone from Pakistan  I myself am from Lahore


----------

